# VeloSolex Bicycles



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

http://www.uksolex.com/

Might be a way to go for some of us?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Maybe, but well over double the weight of a standard bike and the noise level of 65dB is quite high.

Dave


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Does it work on petrol? I ask because we saw a bicycle similar to this when we were on a campsite in Portugal, where a german gentleman was using one and all the men (including my husband) were totally fascinated by it. You know how they go girls - all stood around it, with interesting and envious looks upon their faces!  

If they are relaunched in France I wonder if they would be legal to ride in the UK too? If so, I bet my hubby would love one!

Sounds like a good idea to me though but if Dave's right about the weight, then would it be a lighter alternative to perhaps a petrol powered scooter or motorbike? Not much good I know if the driver needs to carry a pillion passenger - but if they are a single driver, then it could be another means of secondary transport to consider? I guess it would go a lot further and faster than an eletric bike does?

Will look forward to hearing more about it.

Sue


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

Autoquest said:


> http://www.uksolex.com/
> 
> Might be a way to go for some of us?


Thanks for that link Autoquest. It's an interesting idea.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

I have just spoken to the UK dealer who say that it comes complete with a certificate of conformity which is all you need to register it with the DVLA and pay your £15 VED - I guess that they will issue you with a VRN at the same time which will have to be hung on the back somewhere. Other than that you're done... 

Tech Spec

Frame: Pressed Steel

Engine: Single cylinder 2 stroke, 39.5mm Bore, 0.62 kW,
Forced air cooling

Cylinder displacement: 49 cubic cm, Electronic Ignition.

Transmission: Automatic Centrifugal Clutch, Roller drive diameter 42m

Brakes: Front and rear 80mm drums

Top Speed: 23mph

Tank Capacity: 1.4 litres

Fuel Consumption: 200mpg

Catalytic Convertor: Gas emissions reduced by 90%

Noise Level: 65db

Weight: 31 Kilos


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Auto

Very interesting, especially as I can remember terrorising old ladies and small dogs around the village on one of the originals. :lol: :lol: 

Do you know if a driving licence is needed to ride one?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Ripped from a website - Not verified

If you passed your driving test before 2001 you are entitled to ride upto a 50cc moped/motorised bike without any further tests, otherwise a CBT is required which will allow you to ride upto a 50cc moped/motorised bike for the life of your full car license.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Auto.

I've got a full motorbike license from almost 50 years ago, but Mrs Zeb doesn't have one.

She passed her car driving test about 40 years ago though, so it sounds like she can just get on and ride as if it were her bike.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The information on the lithium battery-petrol hybrid variant is sparse. They got an innovation award for it. Wonder if the motor is smaller as it is an interesting conceptual design/ marketing trade of range/ noise/ weight.

Edit: Ah, here we are:
http://www.blacknroll.com/mopelex_fiche_technique.htm

48kgs!?

Dave


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Hi,
I lost interest when I saw the price, its a lot of money for a glorified stinkwheel,
Chris :roll:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Blimey! I thought all those things had been consigned to the scrapheap yonks ago. And now they're making them again? :!: 

Would be fun just for the entertainment value, but at around a grand, I can buy a lot more entertainment for the money :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> Blimey! I thought all those things had been consigned to the scrapheap yonks ago. And now they're making them again? :!:
> 
> Would be fun just for the entertainment value, but at around a grand, I can buy a lot more entertainment for the money :wink:
> 
> Gerald


Flipping heck a grand!!!!!! 8O

Ooh - I dont think my hubby will be waking up to find one of those beside the bed next Christmas morning after all!! :roll:

Sue


----------



## 120627 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hello everyone.

A quick introduction, i work for TigerToothBikes, the company from which a quote was lifted regarding the velosolex.

Thought we would sign up and field any questions you may have as a lot of our customers are indeed motorhome owners.

Many of the replies concern the price of the solex. We agree £978 is alot for a simple motorised bicycle. Being dealers for this particular product there is unfortunately no room for us to compromise on singular sales however we are sure we could negotiate a discount with uksolex, the UK distributor should you chaps wish to club together.

We would also like to bring to your attention that we manufacture our own motorised bikes that generally retail from £379 upwards. In this scenario, we would be able to set own discounts.

For those of you that are quite 'handy' we sell kits to convert your own bikes. These prices start @ £179.

One thing prospective customers soon realise is the velosolex comes as near ready to use on the road as you can get (requires payment of DVLA registration fee) However when building your own you would have to go through the SVA program (please don't quote on this but last check the fee was £45-£70 dependant on engine size)

In summary, we hope this has helped, but if any one has any questions, please feel free to post your question here so our reply can be seen by all.

Many thanks for having us.

Kindest regards,

TigerToothBikes


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for that Tiger Tooth. It all sounds very ecxiting.

The motorised bike you mention that starts at £379 - is that a petrol or electric powered one? If it's petrol can you tell me more about it etc?

Thanks agan.  

Sue


----------



## 120627 (Feb 22, 2009)

Sue - 

All our bikes are currently petrol engine powered. We have built a prototype petrol/eletric hybrid with the hope it would circumvent registration laws, however the weight was excessive and negated most advantages. 

We build bikes with 50cc,60cc and 80cc engines. Please note the 60-80cc put the bicycles into motorbike rather than moped territory.

We have a simple 'build your own' process on our website, but it is far better to email your stipulations to us as we can quote/build a bike limited only to your imagination!(and a pinch of reason!)

The lowest price bikes at £379 are our basic models, currently not listed on the website as we are reviewing and adding to the range. They are simply bicycles with engines fitted to the frame. Customers can then purchase 'add-ons' and accessories, but are limited on scope of customisation.

Our normal sale tends to be a case by case affair with a customer who outlines specific wants and needs over email/phone. We then quote, and once a price and spec is agreed. Build!

Thank you Sue for your kind interest.

All the best.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Thank you too and I am sure my hubby will be very interested in looking at your website.

I am sure a lot of motorhome owners would be interested in how things develop with these bikes, as secondary transport is always of a major interest to most of us, especially if we have the more larger vehicles.

Does your company or have they ever had a Trade stand at any of the motorhome shows that are held every year throughout the country on different dates? If not - then that might be an avenue to explore and these 3-4 day events are heavily attended and the Trade stands generally do big business!

Thanks again and good luck.

Sue


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

TigerTooth

Welcome to the forum, and I suggest you contact the owner to become registered as a trade member. 

Your product will be of great interest to many of our members, which is why I am leaving your posts unedited - although they clearly break the forum rules by blatantly advertising. 8O

Please do continue to offer information and advice, but avoid including prices at least, and try to avoid breaking the forum rules, which you can read >> here << (If you do contact the site owner you will be offered guidance on the matter.)

I am sure members will appreciate that sometimes it is in the best interests of the majority if Moderating is done with discretion and "in moderation". 

Zebedee
Moderating Team


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

The SVA process for getting a bicycle fitted with a two stroke engine correctly registered and issued with a V5 are daunting to say the VERY least. Definitely not for the faint hearted 8O Which is a great shame because I think Tigertooth has a very good product, and in these days of supposed 'global warming' and general environmental concerns, it certainly has a role to play.


----------



## 120627 (Feb 22, 2009)

Thank you kindly autoquest., and couldn't agree more regarding your comments about SVA. The beaurocracy involved is painful, but nonetheless surmountable... 
If i may be so bold as to post a link here that may be of interest Golden Eagle CycleMotor as this is an article by a chap who successfully registered a home built motorised bicycle.

Meant to add to last post that as of April, we intend to have our own products on sale with MSVA approval. The inevitable knock on is the price will have to reflect the added cost of the fees and paperwork. 
We would envisage a fully approved, good to go, registered model to retail at around the £449-£499 mark. Still, that would be quite a saving against the solex...

Would appreciate any observations from the members here, in regards to these bicycles, how they feel they could be better suited/adapted, what it would take to persuade them to buy etc. As mentioned before, most of our customer base are motorhome owners, therefore any pointers would be warmly received in order to benefit both us and motorhome owners.

Thanks


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

I will look forward to a test drive


----------



## 120627 (Feb 22, 2009)

Zebedee - have just noticed your post above autoquest, please feel free to edit posts to conform to rules as i again mentioned prices. :? 

The reason for us joining is not a publicity/advertising exercise. 

We would rather members feel they can talk directly to us about these products, even if they wish to talk about a competitors products!


----------



## 120627 (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for your comments Sue, will follow them up in due course, hopefully see you at one of those shows soon!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Pay your tenner Tiger.   (You have used up your 5 free posts)

There will be a lot of interest in these bikes, and with a bit of advice and experience you will be able to post really interesting information without falling foul of the nasty Moderators.   

Forgot to say welcome to the forum.  

Dave


----------

